# Gurkhas



## blackdiamondcobra (Apr 7, 2011)

interesting article

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/debate/a...iplined-beheading-Taliban-Thank-God-side.html


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 8, 2011)

As the article points out in several places, we love the Gurkha's over here in Blighty.  

It's hard to beat that combination of unaffected humilty and hard-as-nails practicality that they exude.  Tie it up with cast-iron loyalty and is it any wonder there has been a place in our army for them ever since we failed to beat them a couple of centuries ago?

So I am hardly an unbiased source of opinion on the issue in question.  I stand with the soldiers comrades on this one - what's the fuss about?  Aye it's gruesome and grisly and not nice to contemplate over tea and cakes but the man did what his duty demanded of him.  Condeming him and punishing him for it is not a good way forward.

I understand the reactions of the Afghans given their traditions and I sympathise with their horror.  I am fairly certain that the Gurkha's orders will be more carefully framed from now on and provision of evidence of success will be a little less tactile.


----------



## jks9199 (Apr 8, 2011)

Let me caveat this by saying that I don't know if this story is true, though I've come across versions it in a few different places...

During WWII, it seems that a Ghurka was told to deal with the 10 dead Germans following a particular skirmish. The bodies had been shoved aside to allow tanks or other traffic through, and it was time to bury them. As he prepared to do so, he discovered that one of the "bodies" was actually only wounded, and still alive.

The Ghurka drew his kukri and prepared to dispatch the wounded man, much to the shock of some other Allied troops on the scene. They intervened, asking "what are you doing?!"

The Ghurka replied "The lieutentant told me to bury ten dead Germans. There are only nine..."


----------



## Bruno@MT (Apr 8, 2011)

Shocking. I am appalled. Why didn't he shoot in the leg?!
Oh wait, that's a different discussion. I think this is the one where the general public is whining about the absence of pink fluffy unicorns in a 'kill' mission.
War is nasty. At least this guy was dead when he lost his head. People should remember that war is gory, not glory.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 8, 2011)

That is the problem with remote wars that happen far away!


----------



## Omar B (Apr 8, 2011)

The first time I even heard of Gurkhas was in the mid 90's James Bond novel High Time To Kill.  The plots mcguffin had went down in a private plane in the Himalayas and James had to get to it before the bad guys, so got a Gurkha to join the mission.

After that I became a fan, those dudes rule.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 10, 2011)

I had the honor of doing a little training with them back years and  years ago.

Best damn light infantry in the world as far as I'm concerned.

Even if this story isn't true, it's good for them. Get that mystique out there to the enemy!


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 30, 2011)

My shift partner is a Gurkha, I showed him this, he laughed then said he was insulted at being put in the Indochinese section. Surely you do realise where Nepal is situated? It's nowhere near Vietnam, Cambodia, Thailand, Malaysia etc etc. Can this thread please be moved to a suitable location?


----------



## Grenadier (May 3, 2011)

Thread moved to the Knife Arts forum.  

-Ronald Shin
-MT Supermoderator


----------



## Tez3 (May 3, 2011)

Thank you! If I upset my shift partner he won't bring me in curries on night shift!


----------



## lklawson (May 4, 2011)

So, let met get this straight, they're "offended" that one of their guys was beheaded?

Nick Berg?
Kenneth Bigley?
Whole craploads of their own folks beheading their own? (http://www.rawa.org/temp/runews/2010/06/26/bodies-found-beheaded-in-afghanistan-4-troops-die.html)

Excuse me?

Screw their claimed "offense."  They're just offended that a non-moslem did it to a moslem.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Tez3 (May 4, 2011)

I hope you can see this.

http://www.bfbs.com/news/afghanista...n-tora-gorga-completed-afghanistan-47120.html

I love this comment.

"The Gurkhas provided the security, as the Afghan forces approached the compounds. 
There are a lot of benefits in searching the compounds, If there are any enemy there, they will be frightened, wont be able to fight and will leave.
*For the Gurkhas, its frustrating *but that is the Afghan way of doing things"

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-12854492

This story has been tidied up a bit lol, when interviewed live on TV he said he got really angry because his mates were asleep and the Taliban were trying to kill them. There was no way he said the *******s were going to do that, he was going to kill as many as he could before they got him. Don't make a Gurkha mad, you won't like it when he gets angry.
Incidentally the medic lass is one of ours from Catterick, she works with the Scots Guards.


----------



## Tez3 (May 9, 2011)

At work today I got the real 'head' story, it's actually quite funny and has now been sorted out.

The officer in charge said in a breifing that he wanted the head of a certain Taliban member, the Ghurkha went out and got it, no problem. This particular Gurkha then dumped the head on the officers desk (who's British and I think new) and said, 'I did this, now you.'. Now many Ghurkas don't speak a lot of English, just enough to get by they also expect their officers to be able to do anything they do. The Ghurkha was saying basically 'I've got this head, it's your turn to get the next one' however the officer took it that the Ghurkha was saying that he'd got this head and he'd take the officers head next! the Ghurkha was placed under close arrest and sent back to the UK, it wasn't because of the beheading, no one minded that. 
It's sorted now, the Ghurkhas have requested a new officer, they haven't harmed the old one though some while they blew an officer in Hong Kong up they didn't like, they rigged a grenade in his desk so that it went off when the drawer was opened.


----------



## chinto (Oct 11, 2011)

I know the Gurkhas have taken heads in the past.  the kukuri is a wonderful weapon and general purpose tool for them at home and in the military.
I know the Falklands campaign showed that the Argentinian troops were scarred to death of the gurkha and his knife!

I personally would give the gurkhas involved a medal and tell the taliban "When you quit beheading Christians and others we will tell them they can not behead you, and until that happens screw you buddy and watch out for your head!

 to the taliban .. "so sorry if you are offended that the men from Naipaul took your head!! but then, I don't care if you live either!  I have to admit I like the idea of people like alquida and the taliban being very afraid for their heads! "


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 11, 2011)

chinto said:


> I know the Gurkhas have taken heads in the past. the kukuri is a wonderful weapon and general purpose tool for them at home and in the military.
> I know the Falklands campaign showed that the Argentinian troops were scarred to death of the gurkha and his knife!
> 
> I personally would give the gurkhas involved a medal and tell the taliban "When you quit beheading Christians and others we will tell them they can not behead you, and until that happens screw you buddy and watch out for your head!
> ...



The Gurkha took the head of the Taliban fighter because his officer told him to, however when the officer said I want this guys head he meant it figuratively not literally. Taking ears was the Gurkha thing, as far as I know they still do, no one minds.
Gurkhas are very good soldiers however their reputation is more fearsome, it works in their favour though but they are really good guys to work with.
The Taliban would be worried about losing any part of their bodies after earth as they need to bury a whole body according to their religion.
All those who have served on an operational tour are awarded a medal.
http://www.mod.uk/DefenceInternet/DefenceFor/Veterans/Medals/OsmAfghanistan.htm

Other awards such as Mentioned in Dispatches, Victoria Cross, DFC etc are awarded for acts of bravery of course. We also have a new medal, the Elizabeth Cross awarded to mothers of Fallen Soldiers of which not a few are Gurkhas.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 12, 2011)

I thought you might like to see another of the Gurkha's talents!


----------

